# Pics of the carousel - Where are they?



## cmayna (Jun 17, 2020)

Is it just my internet connection?   If not, why are there so few amount of pictures on the carousel?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 17, 2020)

No not just you, same thing here...just the one. Not sure what's going on 

Ryan


----------



## thirdeye (Jun 17, 2020)

And speaking of a CAROUSEL......


----------



## bigfurmn (Jun 17, 2020)

Hasn't changed in a long while either.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 17, 2020)

It's not just the carousel..  the Ads.. I get the pop ups that go half way up the page instead of just across the bottom...what's up with that ??


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 17, 2020)

Probably something to do with the Twilight Zone, or underpaid volunteers. Be careful what you wish for, and happy with what you get. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 17, 2020)

JckDanls 07 said:


> It's not just the carousel..  the Ads.. I get the pop ups that go half way up the page instead of just across the bottom...what's up with that ??



So spend a couple of bucks to support the forum by purchasing a membership, that'll all go away. RAY


----------



## bigfurmn (Jun 17, 2020)

Carousel person is on vacation??? Ads I understand, the almighty dollar runs the world and most of don't pay to be on here.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 17, 2020)

Yes..  I understand ads are important...  and I was ok with them across the bottom..  but they are now going up 50% of the page...  making the part that you read about 25-30% visible... That I don't agree with as it makes a person feel like they are being forced to pay for premier membership just to read the forums...


----------



## cmayna (Jun 17, 2020)

SawhorseRay, I am a lifetime premier member.  Something else is wrong,,,,,,,,,,,,,, or is it?


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 17, 2020)

Adam is on vacation, I'm out of town, and Brian is busy give us a few days and things should get somewhat back to normal if there is any such thing.
As for ads as a premier member I don't see them and this is the first I've heard they are taking up over half of the page


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 17, 2020)

cmayna said:


> SawhorseRay, I am a lifetime premier member.  Something else is wrong,,,,,,,,,,,,,, or is it?




I'm not staff so I really wouldn't know. I do know that with the pandemic guys are signing up on the site at a record pace, and a lot of folks who have been signed on for a number of years are just now making some of their first posts. I also find it somewhat ironic that some folks feel that anyone would care when they are complaining about getting something for nothing. If someone likes the forum, gains insight from it, and contributes to it, why not throw in a little monetary support? I'll sign up for the Lifetime Membership, when this scrip runs out, and I'm 68 years old. If I die before I'm 80 I guess I'll have a right to complain about getting screwed. Till then I'll take it easy and keep smokin' and stuffin' sausage. Oh, remember, like most things in life, you get what you pay for. RAY


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 17, 2020)

pineywoods said:


> Adam is on vacation, I'm out of town, and Brian is busy give us a few days and things should get somewhat back to normal if there is any such thing.
> As for ads as a premier member I don't see them and this is the first I've heard they are taking up over half of the page


Not a problem...you all do a fantastic job! You all get a big like from me!

Ryan


----------



## cmayna (Jun 18, 2020)

The pics are back.  Thanks to all.   Now, back to our smokers we go......


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 18, 2020)

pineywoods said:


> As for ads as a premier member I don't see them and this is the first I've heard they are taking up over half of the page


I have not seen this either.


----------

